# Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...)



## coolcool09 (11. April 2009)

*Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...)*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier eben mal eine kleine Liste von den Spielen die ich gerne verkaufen/tauschen möchte: 

PS2 
24 The Game 
Fifa Fussball Weltmeisterschaft 2006 
Devil Kings 
Shadow The Hedgehog 
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 
Champions of Norrath 
Lego Star Wars 2 
Eve Toy Play 3 

PC 
Command & Conquer Generäle(Die Stunde Null) 
Fussball Manager 06,07,08 
War of the Ring - Der Ringkrieg 

WII 
WII Sports 

GC 
Zelda The Windwaker(Limited Editon) + Lösungsberater 

GBA 
FinalFantasy 4 
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2 
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film 
Sonic Advance 2 
Die Monster AG 
Zelda The Minish Cap 
Pokemon Smaragd Spieleberater 

GBC 
Pokemon Gelb 
Harvest Moon 2 

SNES 
Starwing 
F-Zero 
Kirby´s Ghost Trap 
Terranigma Spieleberater 
Secret of Evermore Spieleberater 

Verkaufe auch ne komplette PS1 und 1nem Controller. 

Preise habe ich noch keine bestimmten, lese mir jedes Preisangebot durch und ich denke man wird sich dann schon einigen können... 

Tauschen gegen: 
- bestimmte SNES Spiele 
- FinalFantasy VII(7) für ps1 oder pc 

Zudem suche ich auch einen Nintedo DS Lite. 
Bei Fragen oder Angeboten einfach pn oder hier melden.


----------



## fiumpf (11. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...)*



			
				coolcool09 am 11.04.2009 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> GBA
> 
> Sonic Advance 2
> Zelda The Minish Cap



Wie viel für beide zusammen?


----------



## coolcool09 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...)*



			
				fiumpf am 11.04.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> coolcool09 am 11.04.2009 02:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast pn !


----------



## fiumpf (11. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...)*



			
				coolcool09 am 11.04.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast pn !


Hast auch PN     .


----------



## coolcool09 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

PS2
24 The Game
Fifa Fussball Weltmeisterschaft 2006
Devil Kings
Shadow The Hedgehog
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2
Champions of Norrath
Lego Star Wars 2
Eve Toy Play 3
The Matrix: Path of Neo
Spider Man
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
SSX
Kingdom Hearts
Enter the Matrix
Ridge Racer V
NBA Street
FIFA Street
NHL 2002
Tony Hawk`s Underground

PS1
Power Soccer
Jade Cocoon
V-Rally 2
Superstar Soccer Pro
Street Skater
Army Men Lock 'n' Load
Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Battle22
Destruction Derby 2

PC
Command & Conquer Generäle(Die Stunde Null)
Fussball Manager 06,07,08
War of the Ring - Der Ringkrieg
Everqust II
Star Wars Galaxies an Empire Divided
Star Wars Galaxies Jump to Lightspeed

WII
WII Sports

GC
Zelda The Windwaker(Limited Editon) + Lösungsberater

GBA
FinalFantasy 4
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film
Sonic Advance 2
Die Monster AG
Zelda The Minish Cap
WII
WII Sports

GC
Zelda The Windwaker(Limited Editon) + Lösungsberater

GBA
FinalFantasy 4
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film
Sonic Advance 2
Die Monster AG
Zelda The Minish Cap
WII
WII Sports

GC
Zelda The Windwaker(Limited Editon) + Lösungsberater

GBA
FinalFantasy 4
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film
Sonic Advance 2
Die Monster AG
Zelda The Minish Cap
Yu-Gi-Oh World wide Edition
Pokemon Smaragd Spieleberater

GBC/GB
Pokemon Gelb
Harvest Moon 2
Tamagotchi
Soccer
Pokemon (rot)
Asterix
Pokemon (gelb eng vers.)
FIFA 96
Zelda Links Awakening
Mario & Yoshi
Crash Dummies
Pokemon (gold)
Kwirk

SNES
Starwing
F-Zero
Kirby´s Ghost Trap
Terranigma Spieleberater
Secret of Evermore Spieleberater

Verkaufe auch ne komplette PS1 und 1nem Controller.

Preise habe ich noch keine bestimmten, lese mir jedes Preisangebot durch und ich denke man wird sich dann schon einigen können...

Tauschen gegen:
- bestimmte SNES Spiele
- FinalFantasy VII(7) für ps1

Zudem suche ich auch einen Nintedo DS.
Bei Fragen oder Angeboten einfach pn oder hier melden.


----------



## coolcool09 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Push
update (ps1,ps2,pc,gb)


----------



## coolcool09 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Harvest Moon 2, Terranigma Spieleberater + Secret of Evermore sind nun weg 
PUSH


----------



## coolcool09 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

UPDATE 
Hallo zusammen, 

hier eben mal eine kleine Liste von den Spielen die ich gerne verkaufen/tauschen möchte: 

PS2 
24 The Game 
Fifa Fussball Weltmeisterschaft 2006 
Devil Kings 
Shadow The Hedgehog 
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 
Champions of Norrath 
Lego Star Wars 2 
Eve Toy Play 3 

PC 
Command & Conquer Generäle(Die Stunde Null) 
Fussball Manager 06,07,08 
War of the Ring - Der Ringkrieg 

WII 
WII Sports 

GBA 
FinalFantasy 4 
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2 
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film 
Sonic Advance 2 
Die Monster AG 
Zelda The Minish Cap 
Pokemon Smaragd Spieleberater 

GBC 
Pokemon Gelb 

SNES 
Starwing 
F-Zero 
Kirby´s Ghost Trap 

Verkaufe auch ne komplette PS1 und 1nem Controller. 

Preise habe ich noch keine bestimmten, lese mir jedes Preisangebot durch und ich denke man wird sich dann schon einigen können... 

Tauschen gegen: 
- bestimmte SNES Spiele 
- FinalFantasy VII(7) für ps1 oder pc 
- Mario Power Tennis für WII
- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time

Zudem suche ich auch einen Nintedo DS Lite. 
Bei Fragen oder Angeboten einfach pn oder hier melden.


----------



## coolcool09 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Update
FF4 und Zelda nun auch weg

UPDATE 
Hallo zusammen, 

hier eben mal eine kleine Liste von den Spielen die ich gerne verkaufen/tauschen möchte: 

PS2 
24 The Game 
Fifa Fussball Weltmeisterschaft 2006 
Devil Kings 
Shadow The Hedgehog 
Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 
Champions of Norrath 
Lego Star Wars 2 
Eve Toy Play 3 

PC 
Command & Conquer Generäle(Die Stunde Null) 
Fussball Manager 06,07,08 
War of the Ring - Der Ringkrieg 

WII 
WII Sports 

GBA 
Tony Hawks PRO SKATER 2 
Spongebob Schwammkopf - Der Film 
Sonic Advance 2 
Die Monster AG 
Pokemon Smaragd Spieleberater 

GBC 
Pokemon Gelb 

SNES 
Starwing 
F-Zero 
Kirby´s Ghost Trap 

Verkaufe auch ne komplette PS1 und 1nem Controller. 

Preise habe ich noch keine bestimmten, lese mir jedes Preisangebot durch und ich denke man wird sich dann schon einigen können... 

Tauschen gegen: 
- bestimmte SNES Spiele 
- FinalFantasy VII(7) für ps1 oder pc 
- Mario Power Tennis für WII
- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time

Bei Fragen oder Angeboten einfach pn oder hier melden.


----------



## Kaeksch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Hät Interesse am Secret of Evermore Spieleberater.


----------



## coolcool09 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*



			
				Kaeksch am 12.05.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hät Interesse am Secret of Evermore Spieleberater.



is leider schon weg, habs leider vergessen zu editieren


----------



## Kaeksch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*



			
				coolcool09 am 13.05.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 12.05.2009 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  dann muß ich wohl so durchspieln.


----------



## coolcool09 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Update

Resident Evil 3
Breath of Fire 3(us)

für ps1 dazugekommen


----------



## ulovv (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe/Tausche ver. Games für ver. Konsolen(PC,PS2,GC,SNES,GBA...) UPDATE!*

Update neue Sachen bei SNES
Donkey Kong 2
Donkey Kong 3 
Super Mario World 1
Terranigma Spieleberater (schlechter Zustand)


----------

